# How to make my foundation dewy...(Non-Primer Recs)



## Mochahantas (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay,

So I already have a primer that I love (Monistat). However, I'm wondering if there's a special trick to making my foundation appear more dewy. I don't care for the matte look (*gasp* BLASPHEMY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I actually think a dewy look is more natural and makes the skin appear more youthful.

Okay. 
Moisturizer? Check. Primer? Check. I've also tried spraying my brushes and face with Fix+ before and during application and that made my application streaky and weird looking. I do set my foundation AFTERWARDS with a light mist of Fix+ and it helps with the dewy look, but not enough. Anything else that I can do?

I use: SFF, Select SPF 15, Revlon, MUFE HD, and Mineralized Satinfinish.

TIA


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm surprised Mineralized Satinfinish doesn't do it for you.  That foundation can make me look too shiny.  Anyway, Strobe Cream is great to mix with your foundation.  That will definitely give you the dewy look.  Mixing Fix+ with a frosty pigment (you only need a little bit) will help, as will mixing Fix+ with Lustre Drops (if you have these).  Lastly, a sweeping of MSF's will always do the trick.  Since you brush these on, you are able to control the intensity of the powder; therefore achieving your desired "deweyness."


----------



## dietcokeg (Jan 2, 2010)

I second strobe cream or strobe liquid depending on ur skin type it really makes a differrent and a little goes a long way. I also agree on the Fix +  spray a little after foundation maybe on a sponge or just spray all over ur face and go in with a brush and blend it in.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 3, 2010)

I find that liquids tend to give a dewier finish. I mix luminizer in with my foundation and wear cream blush topped with a little bit of the luminizer on my cheeks over the blush.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you so much beauties! I really appreciate it!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i agree with how the satinfinish doesnt do it for you thats weird...unless your topping it of with some supermat powder or something..but anyways..i would suggest the satinifinish and top it off with the mineralized skinfinish natural powder..or a cheaper version of the strobe ream would be the revlon skinlights..its discontinnued but you an still find it via swapping or other online stores..oh and also nars albatross as a highlight is the bomb too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------



## miss_dre (Jan 3, 2010)

Try mixing your foundation with strobe cream or strobe liquid, it will give you a nice glow!
Also, try mixing in 4 - 5 drops of the new Care Blends Essential Oils in with your foundation! I've been doing it on myself as well as on customers at the counter, and it looks fantastic! I find it really gives your skin that fresh feeling and look! My favorite is the Grapefruit and Chamomile one, it clarifies, soothes and moisturizes your skin. You should see an immediate 78% improvement in your skin's moisture as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So on top of giving your skin that dewy finish, it also has great benefits!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you guys suggest the strobe CREAM or LOTION?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 4, 2010)

The lotion is a lighter version of the cream.  I'd base it on what type of skin you have.  If you need something heavier, get the cream.  If you need something lighter, the lotion.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 5, 2010)

Fix + mixed with Vanilla pigment = love love love!


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 5, 2010)

i use strobe liquid lotion if i want to make my foundation more dewy.


----------



## Melly2389 (Jan 8, 2010)

What is your method of mixing Fix + with Vanilla pigment to achieve a dewy look?


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 9, 2010)

I mix my foundation with my moisturizer and my primer before applying it. I always get a fresh dewy look that way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can also add a liquid luminizer to your foundation, Smashbox has a fabulous one you can get at Sephora.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melly2389* 

 
_What is your method of mixing Fix + with Vanilla pigment to achieve a dewy look?_

 


I have a small spray bottle that I put Fix+ in, and then I add a little bit of Vanilla pigment.  Close the spray bottle, shake it up and then mist over your face.  The pigment will probably settle, so make sure to shake it up each time you use it.


----------



## caramel_geek (Jan 11, 2010)

I second on Strobe lotion. If you're looking at mixing it with your foundation, definitely Strobe Lotion. Strobe Cream is more like a moisturizer with a sheen, and it's thicker than the Strobe Lotion. Hence, the Strobe Lotion would be easier to mix.
And Vanilla pigment would be a great alternative as well (to mix in to the foundation).

HTHs!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fix+ and vanilla pigment sounds gorgeous!!!  i must try that!

MSF-N usually does the trick for me!  I just switched to NARS Sheer Glow foundation which is VERY buildable..I love it!  A sheer MSF might work for you, too?  By Candlelight is a great MSF for that dewy look.  Set it all with Fix+ and you should be good.


----------



## Mochahantas (Jan 15, 2010)

DAMN! I just did a MAC order and forgot the frickin strobe cream!!! AH!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 16, 2010)

---------


----------



## moonlit (Jan 22, 2010)

Mix strobe with foundation OR mix vanilla pigment OR mix smashbox artificial lights with foundation for a dewy effect..


----------



## xLovelyMakeupx (Jan 25, 2010)

to make your foundation look dewy you can spray some fix+ and let it set or any spritz will do, you can get evian spray which they sell at sephora and at rite aid. or buy a foundation which automatically gives you the dewy look like revlons photoready foundation


----------



## rose8989 (Sep 20, 2013)

I do this routine.. Moisturizer, prime, Matt velvet foundation from MUFE mixed with strobe liquid or becca shimmering skin perfecter in opal. I use the 55 brush from sephoria to buff of any streaks. Here is how I get it dewy. I apply a liquid highlighter, with my preference being NARS orgasm. I set it with powder, either guerlain meteorites pearls, or my favorite, hourglass dim light. Apply blush, bronzer and powder highlighter to temples and top of the cheekbones. Blend all of this well. Spritz mac fix plus ever were till my face is wet. Let it dry. Apply lipstick and fix any application  mistakes. One more light mist of mac fix plus, then setting spray. Let dry then apply mascara (I use Dior eye primer serum and Blink mascara because it won't budge no matter what)  then under eye concealer setting it with NARS pressed translucent powder. Perfect dewy make-up that will withstand working outside in the sweaty phoenix, AZ heat in July for hours.


----------

